# VENISON CHEESE SMOKIES



## whiskeypapa (Jul 4, 2011)

Wanted to use up some of the venison from last year.  Took five pounds of venison and five pounds of pork, ground them together in a medium plate.








Using my LEM 22 grinder







My seasonings mixed ( my own recipe ), then I added whole milk, eggs and high temp cheese.







All mixed up and going to the fridge for the night.







Using my FB Dyck stuffer and a #26 casing ( colagen )







And with my wife's help, we stuffed them in 6" lenghts.







All stuffed and waiting for the smoker to heat up







Out of the smoker after an IT of 160, then sprayed with cold water to lower the IT to 100, then hung for an hour to bloom







Ready for the vacuum packaging, and some for immediate eating







Some sliced shots.  A real hit with all who ate them.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

They look great, nice job!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 4, 2011)

A recipe would be GREAT!

My snack sticks shrink.  How do you keep your from shrinking?

They Look Awesome!

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 4, 2011)

Those look terrific...


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 4, 2011)

Those look deadly!


----------



## meateater (Jul 4, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jul 4, 2011)

Smokie Recipe:

use 10 lbs of meat - any combination

Grind meat in 3/16 grinder plate once

Mix up - 2 C Soya Protein Concentrate

             1 T Ground White Pepper

             1 T Mace

             1 t Ground Ginger

             1 T Ground Nutmeg

             5 T Salt

             2 t Insta Cure ( Pink Salt )

Blend in - 3 C Whole Milk - Ice Cold

               3 Large Eggs

Mix in seasoning and let stand in fridge for 24 hours or overnight

Stuff in your favorite casing - I use a #29  ( I said 26 in the Q-view - my mistake )

Bring internal temp to 160 then take out and spray with ice cold water until it reaches 100.  Then let hang at room temp for one hour or so to let it bloom.

This will help with the shrinkage.

Place in cooler for at least four hours - preferrably overnight - then package or EAT.


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jul 4, 2011)

WhiskeyPapa said:


> Smokie Recipe:
> 
> use 10 lbs of meat - any combination
> 
> ...


If you want cheese smokies - add 1 lb of your favorite cheese.  I use high temp cheddar or high temp jalapeno jack


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jul 4, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> A recipe would be GREAT!
> 
> My snack sticks shrink.  How do you keep your from shrinking?
> 
> ...


The internal temp of the sausage MUST be lowered as fast as possible to 100 deg.  I spray with ice cold water.  This system works everytime on any sausage I make so that it does not shrink.  Then let it bloom for an hour or so at room temp then put in the fridge or cooler.

Wes


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 4, 2011)

I like the recipe

I dunk my snack sticks into an ice water bath.

They still taste good, but look wrinkly

Does the Soy Protein help with shrinkage too?

Todd


----------



## whiskeypapa (Jul 4, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I like the recipe
> 
> I dunk my snack sticks into an ice water bath.
> 
> ...


It may help but some of my other recipes don't call for it and they don't shrivel up either.


----------



## cdndeerhunter (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks Delicious!

Did you smoke the smokies as well? If so, for how long and at what temp with the smoke on and what type of wood did you use??

Thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks excellent!!


----------



## roller (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice job will have to try that one for sure.....


----------



## whiskeypapa (Dec 18, 2011)

I smoke them with white hickory for approx. 3-4 hours or until the internal temp reaches 160 degrees.  I preheat the smoker to 160 degrees then put in the product and add the smoke chips to the pan at the same time.  In about 1/2 hour it starts to smoke and I don't open it until the IT reaches 160.


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 18, 2011)

Yummy looking sticks, WhiskeyPapa. I'll have to give those a try.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Those look yummO for sure. Now I haven't tried putting cheese in my snack sticks yet. Did you use high temp cheese ?


----------



## whiskeypapa (Dec 18, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Those look yummO for sure. Now I haven't tried putting cheese in my snack sticks yet. Did you use high temp cheese ?


Yes, I use the high temp cheese.  If you use just regular cheese it seems to disappear into the meat.


----------

